# Will the male take over brooding?



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

If the female pigeon dies, will the male take over all of the brooding times? 

My female fantail managed to hook her fake "band", which I did not notice that she had, on a piece of metal to the nest....and then she, judging by the position she was in, fell backwards and died.  

If they did have eggs (which I can't confirm), are they in good hands, or do I need to find a foster pair of parents?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear about this tragedy.

It is "iffy" that the father will continue to brood. So while he still is....be looking for foster parents, just in case. I always have a few couples lined up just in case.

I would get rid of that piece of metal and any metal that they can have access too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear the poor girl had such a tragic accident.

If you have foster parents for the babies then I would give them the eggs/babies to raise. Even if the male would raise them it would be too hard on him to do it by himself.

Reti


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, I got rid of the metal immediately. 

Thanks for the advice; I'll see if I can find a foster.......just in case.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your little fantail  
I hope her last eggs will be fertile and give you two little rememberances.


----------



## Jonibird (Jun 18, 2007)

*Your Male Pigeon May Surprise You!*

I believe there's a chance that the male pigeon might take over the brooding. My male pigeon fostered 2 quail eggs with amazing fortitude! As far as raising the little ones, I don't know, but I'm pretty sure he'll brood the eggs. 
I'm so sorry about the mama. But I pray your babies do well!


----------

